# Pedal storage/display options



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

boring thread, but I thought i would post none the less. Recently I have been on the hunt for a better way to store unused pedals, and found Ikea has a great solution, they retail for $60 but I scored all 3 for $110 by looking used locally.


Found some more on kijiji, JUST had enough room for my unused stuff, still figuring out what to do with the rack gear. here is what a few look like together, sorted by time based/verb, dirt, and modulation...










































Here is a link to the unit, it is also capable of being lit through a hole in the top panel, is available in 3 colours, and I would estimate you can fit over 30 boss style pedals in each one.


http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10011055/


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, you've got a problem, LOL. Thank God it's not just me.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow..... So when does the store open?


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I really like the design in your home!!!!Showoff!!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

There are support groups for this kinda thing! haha


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I need something like that...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I need something like that...


The case or support group?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> The case or support group?


Yes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Neat idea!

It's cool to have access to the pedals like that and out of the dust.
I find, that if I stick a pedal back in the box, it usually stays there.
Unless I make a concerted effort to revisit the pedal, it's stored.

I have two wooden cabinets that I initially got to hold CDs.
I later picked up another storage for the CDs, 
so my pedals that get switched out stay in those.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

What are your hours?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is sweet!

May I ask though, if those arent in use then what does your board look like?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

man, do you have an extra room in your house?


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> yes.




lmao !! 





.

- - - Updated - - -



Budda said:


> That is sweet!
> 
> May I ask though, if those arent in use then what does your board look like?


I was thinking it was this....


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Budda said:


> That is sweet!
> 
> May I ask though, if those arent in use then what does your board look like?


this is in the basement, I actually am going with modular pedalboard design, standalone boards that can link together to cover bases. For example, I have one nano with a tuner, compressor, wah, volume and dirt pedal that would go in front of a board, then another with delay, reverb/trem, and aby on another. Regardless of what boards I have otherwise, these cover the essential sounds.

here is some of the combos I was testing before finalizing decisions, I ended up going with a strymon flint and dmm 1100tt on the one board, and amt volume/wah, mxr old comp, and zvex super duper 2 in 1 on the other...









[/FONT]
here is a couple boards I'm working on, need to fix/upgrade a dmm with 4 mn3005's, and get some power/wiring for them...


----------

